# Do other puppy poos waddle?



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm getting a bit paranoid that we might have inadvertently been overexercising Pippin, who walks with a pronounced waddle. Concerned this might be the beginnings of hip dysplasia although she doesn't seem to show any other signs. Is this normal for a 4 month old puppy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are concerned i would talk with your vet. I had a GSD who I suspected had hip problems - the vet was happy to wait until she was spayed to do the hip xrays, which need to be done when the dog is sedated. However the vet also gave me advice that several short walks were better than long walks - a 4 month old puppy should not be going for a walk of more than 20 minutes - this does not include off lead play time, but this also should not be excessive.
You are a great owner for being concerned and hopefully it is nothing serious. My GSD had a malformed hip socket - under vet supervision she had a programme of exercise that built up the muscle around the joint. She did not have an operation and enjoyed doing low level agility and plenty of walking.


----------

